# ArcticFox as potential Firefox/Palemoon replacement



## sidetone (Nov 6, 2021)

r/BSD - Pale Moon is clearly incompatible with the BSDs, so for a rust-free Gecko-type browser, why not Arctic Fox?
					

15 votes and 30 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				












						GitHub - wicknix/Arctic-Fox: Web Browser for Mac OS X 10.6+, Windows XP, and PowerPC Linux. This project has been taken over by a new owner. Please go here: https://github.com/rmottola/Arctic-Fox/
					

Web Browser for Mac OS X 10.6+, Windows XP, and PowerPC Linux. This project has been taken over by a new owner. Please go here: https://github.com/rmottola/Arctic-Fox/ - GitHub - wicknix/Arctic-Fox...




					github.com
				





> Arctic Fox started as a forked and rebranded Pale Moon 27.9.4 and retains its _classic_ interface. Many fixes and enhancements have been imported from Firefox and TenFourFox.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 7, 2021)

Thanks, 

<https://github.com/wicknix/Arctic-Fox#user-content-build-tips>



> … On 12.2 clang fails to build, GCC completes, but binary unstable and fails to package …



Would anyone like to attempt a build on 13.0-RELEASE OR 14.0-CURRENT?


----------



## argwings (Nov 8, 2021)

Giving it a shot. Needs python2, autoconf213, gawk, yasm and no .mozconfig (maybe?) so far.... `./mach builld` doesn't seem to be what you want. Trying with `../configure --disable-pulseaudio --disable-jemalloc` - just winging it. The system clang didn't get very far into the build though.


----------



## argwings (Nov 8, 2021)

Seems to build okay with gcc10. Can just export CC and CXX.


----------



## argwings (Nov 8, 2021)

It was crashing on a lot of sites. Pretty sure I did that all wrong.









						GitHub - rmottola/Arctic-Fox: Web Browser for Mac OS X 10.6+, Windows XP, and PowerPC Linux. For more current updates have a look here: https://github.com/rmottola/Arctic-Fox/tree/dev
					

Web Browser for Mac OS X 10.6+, Windows XP, and PowerPC Linux. For more current updates have a look here: https://github.com/rmottola/Arctic-Fox/tree/dev - GitHub - rmottola/Arctic-Fox: Web Browser...




					github.com
				



Trying this one, and just copying mozcfg-amd64linux to .mozconfig and running ./mach build . Not messing with autotools. Not getting the error about jemalloc anymore either, but I don't recognize this build system at all.


----------



## argwings (Nov 8, 2021)

No dice. It's pretty much like the websites say. Tried with clang 12 and 13 and they don't build from either repo:
 4:37.25 /usr/include/c++/v1/new:127:14: error: expected class name

gcc10 builds but crashes on, for example, the advanced settings tab and many websites.


----------



## BSD-Kitsune (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm looking into this for midnightbsd. I'm sure if we have someone with github (not me) we can open issues and get these issues debugged further. 

Anyone attached lldb to their resultant binaries?


----------



## BSD-Kitsune (Dec 6, 2021)

New release just came out for Arctic. I'm gonna attempt a build...


----------



## multix (Monday at 8:49 AM)

How did your attempts go? I just did another release at the end of 2022! One year later...

I have issues with various BSDs, especially with FreeBSD. Startup cache needs to be disabled.
It compiles and works fairly well on 12.2 (certain things make it crash, which do not on Linux and Mac, e.g. open youtube or a specific preference pane). However, on 12.3 it is much more crashy.

On 13 I do not get it to compile or, if I can with some tricks, it does not start.

If you guys are still interested and want to hack on...


----------

